# Manitou Evolver ISX-6



## oBATMANo (1. März 2007)

Manitou Evolver ISX-6
222mm x 70 mm
Neupreis 549 

Ausgebaut aus einem Komplettrad und nur zweimal gefahren da ich meinen von Push Industries speziell für mich getunten DHX coil weiter fahren will.

Testsieger bei der mountainbike Zeitschrift
Testurteil: 	Der exklusive Evolver wird sich bei Freunden kerniger Gangarten schnell eine treue Fan-Gemeinde sichern. Top Performance 
Gesamtnote: 	überragend

Getestet wurden alle momentan am Markt gängigen Dämfper.
Schaut man in amerkikanische Internetforen, da es den Dämpfer dort schon zu kaufen gibt, sieht man, dass der Dämpfer über alle Maßen gelobt wird.
Er braucht keinen Vergleich zu scheuen egal ob gegen DHX air oder coil, 5th air coil, Manitou air coil, DT swiss, Marzocchi ...


Kein Durchrauschen durch den Federweg oder ständiges Durchschlagen wie beim DHX air. Feinste Stahlfederperformence gepaart mit dem Leichtgewicht eines Luftdämpfers.
Der Dämpfer ist so neu, dass er für den Aftermarket noch nicht lieferbar ist.
Dank Intrinsic SPV Pedalplattform mit seidenweichen Ansprechen.
Intensität der Plattform schnell über 4 Klicks während der Tour verstellbar und über den Luftdruck genau auf die eigenen Bedürnisse abstimmbar.
Durch die Bottom out controll auch bei viel Sag für bestes Schluckvermögen keine Durchschläge mehr.

Weight:                   400 grams
Damping:                 Intrinsic
Adjustments:            Air, No Tools Bottom Out, Rebound, Hi-Speed Compression, Low-Speed Compression
Damper Shaft:          12mm Hard Anodized Aluminum
Negative Spring:       MCU
Air Canister:             40/49mm CNC'd Aluminum
Eyelet Harware:        1-pc Al
Package:                   New piggyback reservoir

Am unteren Dämpferauge ist kein Bushing verbaut. Kostet aber nur rund 5  und hat jeder Händler lagernd.


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2007)

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

